
Why the iPad Pro needs Xcode - aaronbrethorst
https://medium.com/@stevestreza/why-the-ipad-pro-needs-xcode-8335ee787a09
======
dcw303
It's not only the native UI. Getting rid of the deploy to device step would be
a big improvement. Shortening the feedback loop between coding and testing
improves opportunities for experimentation.

This is why 20 years later, we still code web pages with a text editor in one
hand and a web browser with the ctrl+r hot key in another.

------
ap46
Exactly the thing need now. Desktop to build Desktop apps. Tablet to build
tablet apps.

